# random frog and viv pix



## zaius

Some frog and viv pix


----------



## MeiKVR6

Very cool viv.


----------



## Julio

nice viv! is it a cylinder? or a fish eye shot?


----------



## chesney

Awesome Viv!


----------



## zaius

Some more pix.

Julio,

Yes, It's a cylindrical viv.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

man, I wish I could get my broms to grow like that.


----------



## eos

Great pics.... thanks for posting. Cylindrycal viv is topnotch... do you have any other shots at different angles?


----------



## R1ch13

eos said:


> Great pics.... thanks for posting. Cylindrycal viv is topnotch... do you have any other shots at different angles?


I second that...


----------



## zaius

Here are some more photo's of the cylindrical viv.
These shots are from last year the viv looks different now with more plants.


----------



## BBoyette

I love the cylindrical viv...very creative and different.


----------



## zaius

Some more photo's


----------



## eos

Wow man... that viv is awesome!


----------



## zaius

eos said:


> Wow man... that viv is awesome!


Thanks EOS.
Which viv are you referring to?


----------



## Marinarawr

Is that a Salvias anthonyii? I'm horribly jealous 

Great frogs and vivs! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zaius

Marinarawr; Yes it is a Salvias anthonyii.

Here are few more photo's


----------



## jfehr232

Sweet set up. Very clean looking.


----------



## zaius

some more shots


----------



## Julio

nice piggy back shots!


----------



## boogsawaste

Beautiful Salvias and Orange Galact!


----------



## ghettopieninja

I like how all your tanks are a variation on one method. How are you making your backgrounds/vines? I usually don't like Campana auratus but yours is pretty good looking! Also is that Theloderma asperum in the one picture? if so what are your experiences with them as compared to corticale?


----------



## zaius

Thanks for all the comments.

ghettopieninja



The backgrounds and vines are made with black spray foam.
The photo below the empty viv is the same viv finished.

Yes it is a Theloderma asperum, the major difference that I see about keeping asperum compared to corticale is that asperum should be kept more like a treefrog compared to corticale which should be kept semi aquatic like firebelly toads.


----------



## zaius

A few more photo's.


----------



## thedude

man i love your setup! very organized. also, that first green pumilio is really cool looking. is it a cayo aqua?

very nice pictures. especially the transporting pics.


----------



## zaius

The Dude,

Thanks for the comments

Yes, that is a Cayo de aqua.


----------



## zaius

A few more photo's


----------



## zaius

A few more pix


----------



## Julio

nice frogs, what is that frog in teh first pic?


----------



## zaius

Julio

The first frog is a El dorado Pumilio


----------



## zaius

Couple of shots of Golden mantella eggs and a Golden Mantella tadpole.


----------



## zaius

Couple of recent photos


----------



## Mitch

Very nice, your frogs and vivariums are top notch.


----------



## zaius

Thanks Mitch.


----------



## zaius

Some more recent shots


----------



## Julio

great frog shots!!


----------



## zaius

Thanks Julio.

Julio does this look familiar?


----------



## zaius

Julio,

For some reason I thought it was your photo's not stemcellular's photo's that were posted from the recent Peru trip.


----------



## AaronAcker

Nice pics! Great looking frogs


----------



## davescrews

Very nice!!


----------



## zaius

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Julio

zaius said:


> Thanks Julio.
> 
> Julio does this look familiar?


hahaha, yeah it looks familiar, i landed on a huge rock there.


----------



## zaius

Some more photos


----------



## Julio

great Retics!! is that a Bri Bri in the last pic?


----------



## zaius

Thanks Julio,
No, it's a El Dorado offspring that looks very similar to a Bri Bri.


----------



## zaius

A couple more photos.


----------



## winstonamc

wow!
is that ameerega a pepperi? What locale/morph?

Beautiful frogs, incredible set ups. Thanks for posting all the pics!


----------



## zaius

Thanks winstonamc.


The second picture from nov 10th is a orangehead A pepperi.


----------



## zaius

couple more photos


----------



## Ed Holder

Any recent shots of the cylinder viv by chance Phil?

Ed


----------



## zaius

I don't have any recent shots,but I 'll try to put some up soon.




Ed Holder said:


> Any recent shots of the cylinder viv by chance Phil?
> 
> Ed


----------



## zaius

Happy face luec and a new viv build.


----------



## btcope

awesome collection! your retics are very photogenic. =)


----------



## zaius

Thanks btcope.



btcope said:


> awesome collection! your retics are very photogenic. =)


----------



## zaius

A few more shots.


----------



## zaius

Some recent shots.


----------



## eos

Very nice! Those tanks are looking good!


----------



## Mitch

That SI shot from 2 posts ago looks like it was taken in the wild! Awesome shots man!


----------



## zaius

Thanks EOS and Mitch.


----------



## frogface

Beautiful shots! Love the website. Nicely done.


----------



## zaius

Thanks Frogface.


----------



## zaius

A couple of recent Viv builds


----------



## zaius

Updated photo of the cylindrical viv.


----------



## curlykid

love the vivs! especially the cylinder. are the bright red pumilio el dorados? i thought they were solarte but something just says el dorado about them.


----------



## zaius

curlykid said:


> love the vivs! especially the cylinder. are the bright red pumilio el dorados? i thought they were solarte but something just says el dorado about them.


Thanks Curlykid.

I'm not sure which photo your referring to but it has to be an eldorado, I don't keep any solarte.


----------



## eos

This is awesome! That "root" is the perfect angle and gives the viv greath depth.


----------



## zaius

Thanks eos.



eos said:


> This is awesome! That "root" is the perfect angle and gives the viv greath depth.


----------



## markpulawski

Man I wish you were building viv's near me, those are really nice. Great and diverse collection of frogs as well, something for everyone.


----------



## zaius

markpulawski said:


> Man I wish you were building viv's near me, those are really nice. Great and diverse collection of frogs as well, something for everyone.


Thanks Mark,

If you're interested I do ship.
I build the backgrounds in panels so they are easy for anyone to install in their vivs.
The backgrounds,vines and stumps are all fairly light so shipping isn't that much.


----------



## markpulawski

You know 500,000 Canadians come to my state every winter, why don't you pack up the car oops sorry trailer full of vivs and become one of them. Sweet work, I may take you up on that some day.


----------



## frogface

zaius said:


> Thanks Mark,
> 
> If you're interested I do ship.
> I build the backgrounds in panels so they are easy for anyone to install in their vivs.
> The backgrounds,vines and stumps are all fairly light so shipping isn't that much.


Your website is really nice.


----------



## zaius

Thanks Kris.

Mark:Maybe some day we'll drive down to Florida.
My father inlaw has a place in Orlando that we plan on visiting sometime in the near future but we plan on flying .


----------



## zaius

A few recent shots.


----------



## drutt

Thanks for the inspiration, you give me new ideas for my next build..


----------



## Wildfrog2417

What kinds of plants are those in the substrate- the small ones sprouting?


----------



## zaius

Wildfrog2417 said:


> What kinds of plants are those in the substrate- the small ones sprouting?


Which photo are you referring to?


----------



## goku

amazing backround work, probabilly the one I liked the most ever! I appreciate specially the detail of the side walls, not taking to much space, but looking so realistic..I'll keep an eye on your work as long as you can send all around the world

greetings!


----------



## zaius

goku said:


> amazing backround work, probabilly the one I liked the most ever! I appreciate specially the detail of the side walls, not taking to much space, but looking so realistic..I'll keep an eye on your work as long as you can send all around the world
> 
> greetings!


Thanks Goku,


----------



## zaius

New build.


----------



## zaius

A few recent photos of frogs and new builds.


----------



## penaltyboxpunk

What an awesome set of tanks.What did you used to make the cylinder viv.If you can could you post a full picture of the cylinder?Your backgrounds are amazing!!I put my first viv together a couple of months ago and you have inspired me to make the next one even better.


----------



## zaius

penaltyboxpunk said:


> What an awesome set of tanks.What did you used to make the cylinder viv.If you can could you post a full picture of the cylinder?Your backgrounds are amazing!!I put my first viv together a couple of months ago and you have inspired me to make the next one even better.


The clylinder viv is a custom built acrylic vivarium.
Here's a full tank shot of the viv from about a year ago,now it's quite overgrown and in need of a trim


----------



## zaius

A few recent shots of frogs and new stump build.


----------



## eos

Very nice! I love all your stumps/roots/backgrounds. You've got a great way of designing them.


----------



## Tony83

Your collection and rack is beautiful and inspring. Thank you for sharing. It gives me something to aspire to!


----------



## hydrophyte

That stump is great!


----------



## zaius

A few more shots of frogs and builds.


----------



## drutt

Really good work with the backgrounds..


----------



## zaius

A few photos of a new style of Root Stump.

Root Stump #1 in the first two photos.
Root Stump #2 in the next three.


----------



## zaius

A few shots of a horizontal "Green Oasis" branch and some Ranitomeya benedicta shots.


----------



## zaius

A few recent frog and build photos.


----------



## zaius

A few photos of some of my custom builds.


----------



## zaius

Some recent photos.

Ranitomeya imitator "green"
Growing some tropical mosses
Baby ranitomeya fantastica "caynarachi"
A build in progress


----------



## Giga

Did u say what your keeping in the cylinder viv?


----------



## zaius

Giga said:


> Did u say what your keeping in the cylinder viv?


I have a group of Salvias anthonyii in the cylinder viv.


----------



## rigel10

Very nice pics and collection! Compliments


----------



## zaius

Recent finished viv build and a couple of frog shots.


----------



## rigel10

Always gorgeous and natural looking your vivs!


----------



## zaius

A couple of recent builds.


----------



## zaius

Newest just finished vivarium.


----------



## JBE

zaius said:


> Newest just finished vivarium.


That looks awesome, what's going in there?


----------



## zaius

JBE said:


> That looks awesome, what's going in there?


I made this vivarium for a customer, I think he's putting luecomelas in it.


----------



## zaius

Newest custom stump build:An Old Weathered Stump.

The photo with the arrows shows where the film cans are located.


----------



## Naked

Looks great !
Care to describe how you make those root/trees ?


----------



## michael_vl

Looks awesome would like a how to on the roots to


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaius

Naked said:


> Looks great !
> Care to describe how you make those root/trees ?





michael_vl said:


> Looks awesome would like a how to on the roots to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry no build process or step by step ..how to?


----------



## zaius

A few more photos of frogs and vivariums.


----------



## VPardoel

amazing pics and tanks!


----------



## zaius

A few photos of the latest two custom builds before planting and shots of a pumilio cauchero & a young tinctorius: La Fumee


----------



## zaius

Some recent builds.


----------



## ChrisAZ

Very cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm

Background master!

More frog pics Phil


----------



## zaius

Mosses and plants getting established after two months.


----------



## Damon Ryan

zaius said:


> Mosses and plants getting established after two months.



Nice! What kind of mosses do you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaius

Damon Ryan said:


> Nice! What kind of mosses do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A variety of different Tropical mosses.


----------



## moore40

I am blown away absolutely amazed at some of these frog species, they are gorgeous.


----------

